# Best Joint for a Door Casing



## Herbwood (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been asked to build a door casing that would also serve as a 10 inch deep cabinet. The door is a heavy metal artwork with standard hinges and door knob/latch. I have chosen 2x12 pine as a frame/casing. I would like advice for the most secure joints that would support the door when it opens. The top edge of the door is not square. I am considering a simple overlapping butt joint or a more elaborate tounge and groove type joint.

Herbwood


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

A securely installed jamb will keep the trim from moving, not the joint of the casing. 

Interior trim usually gets mitered so not end grain is visible.

Even if the Door is off square, you can still miter the joints.


----------

